# Daytona 500 giveaway



## bmudd14474 (Feb 19, 2022)

The superbowl one was fun so why not Daytona.


To enter just pick the winner and join many laps they will lead. The laps led will help decide in case of a tie.

Winner will get a Thermopop thermometer.

Starting Line Up 


*Row 1*

1. #5 - Kyle Larson
2. #48 - Alex Bowman

*Row 2*

3. #6 - Brad Keselowski
4. #17 - Chris Buescher

*Row 3*

5. #2 - Austin Cindric (R)
6. #34 - Michael McDowell

*Row 4*

7. #12 - Ryan Blaney
8. #21 - Harrison Burton (R)

*Row 5*

9. #14 - Chase Briscoe
10. #18 - Kyle Busch

*Row 6*

11. #9 - Chase Elliott
12. #20 - Christopher Bell

*Row 7*

13. #43 - Erik Jones
14. #19 - Martin Truex Jr.

*Row 8*

15. #8 - Tyler Reddick
16. #23 - Bubba Wallace

*Row 9* 

17. #45 - Kurt Busch
18. #47 - Ricky Stenhouse Jr.

*Row 10*

19. #1 - Ross Chastain
20. #22 - Joey Logano

*Row 11*

21. #99 - Daniel Suarez
22. #4 - Kevin Harvick

*Row 12*

23. #24 - William Byron
24. #7 - Corey LaJoie

*Row 13*

25. #31 - Justin Haley
26. #42 - Ty Dillon

*Row 14*

27. #77 - Landon Cassill
28. #44 - Greg Biffle

*Row 15*

29. #38 - Todd Gilliland (R)
30. #11 - Denny Hamlin

*Row 16*

31. #41 - Cole Custer
32. #51 - Cody Ware

*Row 17*

33. #16 - Daniel Hemric
34. #15 - David Ragan

*Row 18*

35. #50 - Kaz Grala
36. #3 - Austin Dillon

*Row 19*

37. #78 - B.J. McLeod
38. #10 - Aric Almirola

*Row 20*

39. #62 - Noah Gragson
40. #27 - Jacques Villeneuve




Have fun all and good luck.

Brian


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 19, 2022)

I would play but have no clue as to who races these days.

My hero was always Mario Andretti!  Presently he owns a vineyard somewhere in California.  Now he REALLY is my hero!

OK,  I'll try. . .#9 Chase Elliot (because I like his name) and 47 laps (whatever that means).

John


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 19, 2022)

Ryan blaney. 73 laps


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 19, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I would play but have no clue as to who races these days.
> 
> My hero was always Mario Andretti!
> 
> John



Just pick a number of a car LOL  Go Mario.


----------



## Nate52 (Feb 19, 2022)

I haven't really followed it so much since Dale Jr retired.

So I threw a dart at the wall and came up with Chase Elliot with 54 laps.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 19, 2022)

Car 6 
Brad Keselowski
45 laps .


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 19, 2022)

Thanks 

 chopsaw
 for suggesting that I put a starting line up in the post. Appreciate it as I didn't think about it.


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 19, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> I would play but have no clue as to who races these days.
> 
> My hero was always Mario Andretti!
> 
> John


Neither did I, I was looking for Morgan Shepard in the line up


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 19, 2022)

Kyle Busch 65 laps. Give an “old guy” a pick.


----------



## Buckeye1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Denny Hamlin 
39 laps


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 19, 2022)

#26 Ricky Bobby.....1 lap


----------



## clifish (Feb 19, 2022)

Joey Logano  17 laps


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 19, 2022)

Sterling Marlin.............. I mean,  #18 - Kyle Busch . 34 laps.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 19, 2022)

Tim "The Tool Man" Taylor.
#13
69 Laps


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 19, 2022)

bm14474, #11 Denny Hamlin  57 laps


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 19, 2022)

The Jack Daniels 07 car, Clint Bowyer (my avatar)....  oh wait..  they don't race anymore...  

Guess I'll go with Kyle Larson...  48 laps ...


----------



## Nodak21 (Feb 19, 2022)

Chris Bruesher 21 laps


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2022)

#22Joey Logano,  49 laps.

Don't watch it much anymore but glad to see a respectful National Anthem and an invocation before the race! Now me and my buddy Bubba J need to get more beer...and put a brace on the ferris wheel!   

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 19, 2022)

Kyle Busch 22 laps


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 19, 2022)

#6 - Brad Keselowski    1 lap, last lap.


----------



## negolien (Feb 19, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Neither did I, I was looking for Morgan Shepard in the line up



Wasn't he the dude that raced in regular leather dress shoes?  mayber I am thinkin of someone one else lol


----------



## negolien (Feb 19, 2022)

kyle shrub 108 laps


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 19, 2022)

Can I vote for Danica? Lol!

Ryan


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 19, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> #26 Ricky Bobby.....1 lap


On the roof 

Kyle Bush.  2 laps

Keith


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 19, 2022)

Michael McDowell

22 laps led


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 19, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Can I vote for Danica? Lol!
> 
> Ryan


Nope, only racers not wanna be models.


----------



## georgia smoker (Feb 19, 2022)

Chase Elliott   2 Laps


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 19, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> View attachment 526277
> 
> 
> The superbowl one was fun so why not Daytona.
> ...


Keselowski. 37 laps


----------



## Nick-IA (Feb 19, 2022)

Denny Hamlin
12 laps


----------



## forktender (Feb 20, 2022)

#22 73 laps. 
(I can't stand the guy, just going with my gut).


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 20, 2022)

negolien said:


> Wasn't he the dude that raced in regular leather dress shoes?  mayber I am thinkin of someone one else lol


I believe that you are thinking of Dave Marcis.


----------



## normanaj (Feb 20, 2022)

Larson 2laps


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Feb 20, 2022)

Austin Dillon 3 laps


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 20, 2022)

#19 Martin Truex Jr.
28 laps


----------



## h8that4u (Feb 20, 2022)

Ryan Blaney 5 laps


----------



## Jett (Feb 20, 2022)

#47 wrecky stenhouse 4


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 20, 2022)

Well I don't think anyone say this coming. No one picked the Rookie to win.


----------



## fxsales1959 (Feb 20, 2022)

nope, but the wings were awesome.


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 20, 2022)

Mighty good looking wings!


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 20, 2022)

No, didn't see that coming. Good race though !


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 20, 2022)

Was a good ending to the race tho! Maybe we should send him the prize lol!
Either way it was fun participating!

Ryan


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 20, 2022)

Fun watch. Bubba Wallace was NOT a happy camper.


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 20, 2022)

Good ending and happy to see the rookie win !
I was going to pick him but the poll was closed 

Keith


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 20, 2022)

bmudd14474 said:


> Well I don't think anyone say this coming. No one picked the Rookie to win.



OK..  go to second place ..  did anybody pick Bubba Wallace ?  Keep going back until ya get a winner ...


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 20, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  go to second place ..  did anybody pick Bubba Wallace ?  Keep going back until ya get a winner ...


Agree Ryan Blaney was picked .


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 20, 2022)

JckDanls 07 said:


> OK..  go to second place ..  did anybody pick Bubba Wallace ?  Keep going back until ya get a winner ...



Or pick the next race and see if anybody guesses right if not then the next


----------



## bigfurmn (Feb 20, 2022)

Maybe laps led? (Id still lose but seems reasonable). I do like the next race option too.


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 20, 2022)

I really do like the idea of carrying it over to California next week or until we have a winner, we all get another chance.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 21, 2022)

I'm just glad none of the "Drivers" got lost!

Bear


----------



## negolien (Feb 21, 2022)

HAHAHA anyone but smollett lol I was rooting so hard for someone to wreck him LOL. It's really for his personality though. I liked him the first couple years then his head got swelled and he started doin stuff like throwing water on people and running his mouth. I thought the racing was boring but only cause we're used to all the side by side. I think those cars are gonna be a problem and the super speedways. They are 100% too lose and the fact large parts were flying off isn't good. I agree they needed to find a way from smaller teams to compete so we'll see. Least they had a large crowd of American hating traitors there lol


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 21, 2022)

I've the idea of carry over to next week. I'll post a new thread


----------



## uncle eddie (Feb 21, 2022)

I rarely watch wrecking, I mean racing, but the last 20 laps was pretty exciting.


----------

